# Another Working Malinois Pics :-)



## Maliraptor (Mar 6, 2009)

This is the dog known around here as Tempest.  He is a 12m old Belgian Malinois.










I am HANDSOME. 










A Thingy-ma-Bob! I LOVE Thingy-ma-Bobs!!










Kaboom!

He over-comitted to this bite, and ended up slamming into the helper.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

LOL! Mali, the moment I saw the last picture I was like "Geez kid, you can't REALLY eat it...chill a little!"

That seems to be a pretty typical Malinois "problem". I've noticed that when Mal's over commit they seem to want to literally eat the sleeve and a GSD overcommitting generally involves bowling the helper over in order to steal the prize.


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

May be a stupid question, but is "over committing" a fault in Schh?


----------



## Maliraptor (Mar 6, 2009)

trumpetjock said:


> May be a stupid question, but is "over committing" a fault in Schh?


No, but if that has been a field-long courage test, it would have been a bad crash with potential injuries for the dog. 

As it was, it was a 2-4 step back up bite for a young dog, so there was little impact beyond him just tossing himself on the helper, not a big deal. As he learns his body and how to control it, and timing, he wont do that near as much.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Yeahhhh...kinda "Epic FLAIL!!!!" in regards to that bite.

It's fun (and educational) to watch them grow and see their grips mature though


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

trumpetjock said:


> May be a stupid question, but is "over committing" a fault in Schh?


I have a stupider (wow, spell check didn't pick that one up?) question...Do the helpers wear cups?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

They most certainly DO! If they don't, they deserve to have their grapes crushed x.x


----------



## Maliraptor (Mar 6, 2009)

Xeph said:


> Yeahhhh...kinda "Epic FLAIL!!!!" in regards to that bite.
> 
> It's fun (and educational) to watch them grow and see their grips mature though


Yes, but great grip and shows commitment.



Curbside Prophet said:


> I have a stupider (wow, spell check didn't pick that one up?) question...Do the helpers wear cups?


They should, yes. This apron has a cup in the front to protect delicate areas.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> Yes, but great grip and shows commitment.


Indeed ^_^

When did you get him?


----------



## Maliraptor (Mar 6, 2009)

He is old NVBK and Belgian lines, a son of Fat Louie des Barriques FR3. He was bred domestically by Martine Romeo and Stephanie O'Brien.


----------

